# Georgia Report



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Pics!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang, that's a lot of fish. You guys seem to wear them out every trip.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wait, wait, wait! That's from a 3 day period?

Ok, I quit, I'm done. No more fishing.


Three days? That's amazing man! Thanks for the report. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

im moving to georgia  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You got it all going for ya...big fish, big numbers, fly, spinning, flats boat, kayak...you're reports are always impressive! Keep em coming.


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, love seeing your reports. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Man you're slaying them up there. Keep it up and you'll start having us north Florida boys traveling up there for a change in pace.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Good heavens those are some beautiful Redfish! And ROLL TIDE!!!


----------

